# Firestone Special Cruser?



## blmcke (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,

I have a blue lady's ballone tire bike with tank.  The light is missing, and the chainguard reads "Special (not super) Cruser."  I know the seat is wrong, but every thing else seems "period." The front light is missing. 

Ive read about all sorts of Firestone bikes, but I don't see any mention of a "Special."  Any thoughts?  Should I post this under the General fourm? 

I'll try to get photos. 


TIA 

B


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 22, 2008)

you're in the right spot, and I've heard of the Special Cruiser. I have most of the earlier catalogs but if you post a photo or two I'll see if I can find a match for you.
Scott


----------



## Matt3te (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Scott,  sorry to hijack this thread but I also have a Special Cruiser, but mine has a tank.  Likewise I cant find any info so any help you can give dating the bike would be great.














Thanks

Matt


----------



## willy wonka (Mar 13, 2009)

*hey scott*

can you post that whole monark add i think the bike thats cut off at the bottom is one ive been looking for info for thanks william


----------



## willy wonka (Mar 13, 2009)

blmke welcome to the cabe check out the girls monark posted by miss america al so memory lane has parts for that bike i was just up there yesterday give them a call hope this info helps william


----------

